# How can steady rest fit both 9 and 10K lathes?



## twooldvolvos (Jan 30, 2021)

I have been looking on line for a steady rest to fit my South Bend 10K.  Some of the South Bend steady rests are advertised as fitting a 9 and a 10K.  My 10K seems to have room for a 10 inch diameter piece of work.  I assume a 9 has room for a 9 inch diameter piece of work.  Does this mean that to fit both lathes, one will be running with the center of the work offset in the steady rest?  Does anyone know if South Bend ever made specific steady rests for the 9 and 10k lathes?


----------



## jcp (Jan 30, 2021)

I looked at my Southbend parts list (from Southbend) and in the part number slot for the steady rest base and steady rest top there is only a note, "Write for information". I would suppose they are different. You might check with the parts dept. at Grizzly (for Southbend) for clarification.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 30, 2021)

unless i got my arithmetic wrong, there is a 1/2" center height difference between the lathes
i wouldn't think the same steady rest would work for both machines, especially on small diameters


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 30, 2021)

Probably depends on how much travel the jaws have and how big the part is.


----------



## jcp (Jan 30, 2021)

Did a bit more research and found there is a code number stamped on the bottom of the base. I have a '49 9A and the code on this base is SA100.....it fits centered on the spindle. Hope this helps.


----------



## twooldvolvos (Jan 30, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> unless i got my arithmetic wrong, there is a 1/2" center height difference between the lathes
> i wouldn't think the same steady rest would work for both machines, especially on small diam





jcp said:


> Did a bit more research and found there is a code number stamped on the bottom of the base. I have a '49 9A and the code on this base is SA100.....it fits centered on the spindle. Hope this helps.


Thanks jcp.  That leads me to believe there is one specifically for a 10 inch lathe.  I cant imagine having a steady rest that was not centered on the spindle, especially for the prices they are bringing.


----------



## derf (Jan 30, 2021)

The 9" and the 10K use the same bed, meaning that the width and the vee way spacing is the same. With only  a 1/2" difference in center height, it is possible to use on either or up until a specific diameter.


----------



## brino (Jan 30, 2021)

twooldvolvos said:


> That leads me to believe there is one specifically for a 10 inch lathe. I cant imagine having a steady rest that was not centered on the spindle, especially for the prices they are bringing.



I have a 9" Southbend and a 10" fixed steady rest.
Yup they are out by a bit, but it was the only one I could find, and looked very close in the ebay photos.

In fact I made offset ball bearing fingers and have used it:

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/adapting-a-large-steady-rest-to-my-lathe.81411/post-704918

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/adapting-a-large-steady-rest-to-my-lathe.81411/post-705012

If you are in the opposite predicament perhaps we can work out a swap!

-brino


----------



## twooldvolvos (Jan 31, 2021)

brino said:


> I have a 9" Southbend and a 10" fixed steady rest.
> Yup they are out by a bit, but it was the only one I could find, and looked very close in the ebay photos.
> 
> In fact I made offset ball bearing fingers and have used it:
> ...


Nice solution.  Thanks for the reply.


----------

